# International unlocked vs. AT&T version



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Can someone tell me what the difference is in having the unlocked version (vs. ATT version) of HTC One X as far as development and ability to use on different networks. I mean, would I be able to use an unlocked international version on Straight Talk? Are roms mostly being made for the ATT version or can the same roms be used for both versions?

I'm thinking of buying a One X and using it on Straight Talk ($45/month unlimited) but I'm wondering if I can use either version on it. It seems like it would be easier to make roms for the unlocked version, but I'm confused how all that works.

Thanks in advance for anybody's input on this. I want this phone so bad! I'm on Verizon, so that's why I'm trying to think of a relatively inexpensive option to get this phone to use while I'm still using my Galaxy Nexus, at least until my contract for Verizon runs out next year August.


----------



## ccb101 (Dec 29, 2011)

the att version has a S4 duel core cpu which is just as fast and sometimes faster than the international quad core tegra3 cpu. the battery is much better on the att version. the roms can not be interchanged. only S4 roms will work with S4 phones. dev might pick up when we have the kernel source right now we do not have that where as the international one does. i reccomend getting the ATT version


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

ccb101 said:


> the att version has a S4 duel core cpu which is just as fast and sometimes faster than the international quad core tegra3 cpu. the battery is much better on the att version. the roms can not be interchanged. only S4 roms will work with S4 phones. dev might pick up when we have the kernel source right now we do not have that where as the international one does. i reccomend getting the ATT version


Okay, great. Thanks for the info. Do you have the One X? I wonder why there isn't more development for the international version.


----------



## ccb101 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep I have the one x and the vivid. I honestly love the one x the screen is beautiful! The battery life is fantastic. No issues with getting a full day off of a charge. I also love this camera!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

ccb101 said:


> Yep I have the one x and the vivid. I honestly love the one x the screen is beautiful! The battery life is fantastic. No issues with getting a full day off of a charge. I also love this camera!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Nice. So, have you rooted it? I assume so, since you're on Rootzwiki, lol. Have you found a decent custom rom for it? Thanks


----------



## ccb101 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha yeah I'm rooted and I'm running wild child's Rom for the one x. I like it bc it keeps the stock look but adds a lot of performance! The registration right now is closed bc we are adding a lot of new stuff but it will be open again

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wanahave (Jun 20, 2012)

scott62185 said:


> Okay, great. Thanks for the info. Do you have the One X? I wonder why there isn't more development for the international version.


I'm using the international version as I live in the Netherlands.

There's much development for it. But therefore you should look at XDA.
Here you will find stock and themed ROMs for the unlocked and rooted international One X.

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------

